# Getting some nice shots



## carver (Jan 28, 2016)

of this big guy hanging out at the house


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 29, 2016)

You sure are!  Looks like it is eating well too!  Bet the squirrels are scattered!


----------



## cre8foru (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice. Thats a beautiful Red-shouldered Hawk


----------



## natureman (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice photo.  I have a pair that nests in the same tree for the past couple of years.


----------



## carver (Jan 31, 2016)

natureman said:


> Nice photo.  I have a pair that nests in the same tree for the past couple of years.



Mark I have a male and female that have nested around my house about 4 years,(the lady next door hates them cause they like to catch and eat the birds that come to her bird feeders)


----------



## carver (Jan 31, 2016)

Here is a pic. I posted in May of 2014 of what I think is one of the same birds enjoying a little tree rat.


----------



## quinn (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice shots Carver!


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 6, 2016)

Good captures!


----------



## natureman (Feb 6, 2016)

carver said:


> Mark I have a male and female that have nested around my house about 4 years,(the lady next door hates them cause they like to catch and eat the birds that come to her bird feeders)



I have only observed them hanging around the feeder once. It was a 4 F temperature morning.  The other birds were focused on the feeder so intensely they paid no attention to the hawk perched 6 feet away.  The hawk was probably trying to expend as little energy as possible for a meal.


----------

